# Pate Lake Crappie....again



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hit the lake again today solo. Instead of trolling 8 rods as I would with 2 people I trolled 4 rods. 

Action was consistent and even had doubles one time. Got a new personal best crappie on Pate's today, 14 inch slab, and I actually thought I was hung but knew something wasn't right when that stump fought back :thumbup:. 

Boated plenty of fish, probably over 60, but I have high standards as far as keeping them goes. Pictured are the biggest that made the cut.

I've attached a few pics of the lake to show what it's like for the ones who have never been there. It's a fairly small natural lake that fairly shallow. Edged with cypress trees and grass mats. 

This lake and I are really starting to get along :thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake pics...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never fished it but I have stopped and looked across it a couple of times. Its a pretty place. Its just to hard to pull myself away from the saltwater long enough to try it.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of crappie! Nothing like being on a lake or pond like that. Peace and tranquility at its best. Thanks for the post....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

good looking place!!!! way to slay them crappie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Slippery shrimp (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice crappie brother, that's a nice mess of em


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice pictures of the place and fish. Thank you for sharing, it looks nice, but as someone esle stated. I have saltwater in my veins. hahahahaha but one day I will go freshwater fishing one day. :no::whistling::yes:


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about! My favorite fresh water fish to eat by a long shot.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

All you salties have been brainwashed.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> All you salties have been brainwashed.


Not ALL of us...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> All you salties have been brainwashed.


I'll be the first to admit it!!! Freshwater fished all my life, dabbled with saltwater all along, about 5 years ago got serious about it and haven't looked back since.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a fine mess of fish


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of crappie. Looks like you're dialed in.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Where is that? Public?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

MacTheFuzz said:


> Where is that? Public?


Public Lake on Pate Pond Road between Caryville and Vernon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Good Day*

Fished Pate today......9:30 to 2:30. Didn't find them until about 11:00. Did a lot or riding and looking with the sonar. Trolled with 2 rods, one in each hand. Worked just fine until I got a double, then needed a third hand....one nice crappie and a bull red breast bream.5 boats on the lake which is larger than I remembered. Very windy so that was a problem in some areas. 

Stopped at Pate on the way home from Talquin where I didn't do diddly. Reason....first time there and didn't know what I was doing. Got a tip this evening from ligtewirehooker on what I was doing wrong. Anyway, Pate delivered 14 keeper crappie up to 11 inches., 16 nice fat warmouth and 6 bream. Had 4 rods out trolling but missed a ton until I figured out I was better off holding a rod in each hand rather than using a rod holder. Believe it or not every single one was released, even the bigger slabs and the fat chubs and bream. After Talquin I had not planned on doing much at Pate so just started tossing them from the start. After 6 or 8 I thought maybe this might be a pretty good but kept tossing anyway. 

Now that Pate has sort of built a fire for small lake fishing the next lake I want to try is Lake Cassidy . It's very similar to Pate in size.......cypress and grass shoreline, spring and creek fed and never goes down much in a drought. Very little structure on bottom.I have been hearing for many years that folks catch crappie out there. It's much deeper than Pate though. It's on the west side of Holmes county with a little of the lake in Walton County. Just a few miles from Argyle. Has a poor unkept hard sand launch but launching a boat is really no problem.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Fished Pate today......9:30 to 2:30. Didn't find them until about 11:00. Did a lot or riding and looking with the sonar. Trolled with 2 rods, one in each hand. Worked just fine until I got a double, then needed a third hand....one nice crappie and a bull red breast bream.5 boats on the lake which is larger than I remembered. Very windy so that was a problem in some areas.
> 
> Stopped at Pate on the way home from Talquin where I didn't do diddly. Reason....first time there and didn't know what I was doing. Got a tip this evening from ligtewirehooker on what I was doing wrong. Anyway, Pate delivered 14 keeper crappie up to 11 inches., 16 nice fat warmouth and 6 bream. Had 4 rods out trolling but missed a ton until I figured out I was better off holding a rod in each hand rather than using a rod holder. Believe it or not every single one was released, even the bigger slabs and the fat chubs and bream. After Talquin I had not planned on doing much at Pate so just started tossing them from the start. After 6 or 8 I thought maybe this might be a pretty good but kept tossing anyway.
> 
> Now that Pate has sort of built a fire for small lake fishing the next lake I want to try is Lake Cassidy . It's very similar to Pate in size.......cypress and grass shoreline, spring and creek fed and never goes down much in a drought, clear tantic color water. Very little structure on bottom.I have been hearing for many years that folks catch crappie out there. It's much deeper than Pate though. It's on the west side of Holmes county with a little of the lake in Walton County. Just a few miles from Argyle. Has a poor unkept hard sand launch but launching a boat is really no problem.


Come on now Walt, you can't be giving away my little secret of Lake Cassidy :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*launch*

The secret to Cassidy is finding the boat launch. It isn't marked.


----------

